# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Изменилось место проведения семинара "Бхакти и варнашрама-дхарма"

## Фёдор М.

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Приносим свои извинения, семинар "Бхакти и варнашрама-дхама" с участием Санака Кумара прабху, запланированный на 5 апреля в БКЦ на "Ботаническом", переносится на 11 апреля в центр "Вдохновение".
Адрес центра "Вдохновение": м. "Фили", ул. Новозаводская, д. 8.
Начало в 18.00.
Тел. для справок: 8-985-7798579.

----------

